
The guy who wrote 'The Revenant' novel has a seriously impressive day job - corneliusjac
http://www.businessinsider.de/michael-punke-revenant-author-works-for-the-world-trade-organization-2016-2
======
amar-singh
Hi,

'The Revenant' seriously a fantastic book also the movie and this book
honoured by leo's performance. hats off leo on winning oscar. Truely you
deserve this award.

